# Mats!



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

I just learned the hard way that my hav's new collar causes mats! She has large thick mats between her ears and the collar and down her jowl line :-( i've been brushing like crazy, but all of a sudden they appeared! Any recommendations n getting them out or should I just cut them out? I have detangler from ziggy's, but its not really helping....thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is your hav? COuld she be blowing coat?
Do you have a COMB, a brush is NOT enough to get down to the skin when you comb her out!! You need a long tooth metal comb! If it IS that bad you should take her to a groomer and have them safely get the mats out either by cutting or combing...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is your Hav? How long has the collar been on? I just got finished with getting those blasted mats off of Jack due to his collar being on. No more collar for him in the house, the collar comes off! 

I will tell you now, it will take hours......if you want to get them out without cutting the mats. 

Do not cut them out! You will have bare spots if you do. What you can do is is cut through the mat lengthwise, then comb, it will take several cuts, because those mats are probably pretty big. 

You can start on the edge of a mat and slowly work toward the center of the mat or you can work from the bottom and go up or you can pick at the mat to try to loosen it up, then try the other methods. You will find your own technique. Whatever you do, try to hold onto the hair so it is not being pulled. 

My personal method is take a very sharp pair of scissors and glide the sharpness of the scissors through the mat, then comb out, pick it, do whatever works. Use the spray because you will have loose flying static hair.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i only leave the collar when outside then it immediately comes off. It might be the age and that she's "blowing coat". Good luck.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks! Molly is 9 months and I do believe she is blowing coat...one minute smooth and silky, the next lumpy and matted...sigh! Thanks for the information!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You need a firm slicker brush, a detangling spray, and comb. If it's really bad and you are not showing your dog, you can use a dematter. I've posted a few videos and tips on dematting techniques, I would suggest looking at those. Don't cut them out, you will slice massive holes into the coat and risk injuring your dog. Good luck.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Have u tried a slicker brush? A slicker brush has worked wonders on our matts


----------

